# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #7903 Somnius, Γλυφάδα (Άνω)

## Somnius

_Κόμβος Somnius #7903, Γλυφάδα (Άνω) on Wind: Wireless / Internet_


_Εάν δεν εμφανίζεται εικόνα κάντε κλικ εδώ για από AWMN_

*BackBone Links:*

BB Link 1: geeksada --- broken soon again..(#10542)
BB Link 2: george (#6445) --- running

*Access Point 1 settings (clients)*
Hardware: LaFonera 2100 patched with DD-WRT firmware
ssid: AWMN-7903-AP-Somnius
Channel: 8
IP: 10.24.84.226
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.224
Gateway: 10.24.84.1
DNS: 10.26.35.69 (cha0s Ελληνικό)
Dhcp range: 10.24.84.30 έως 32 (3) --- soon 10+


*Υπηρεσίες:*

*server ip: 10.24.84.1* - *10.24.84.5*

*Σελίδα Κόμβου:* _(being rebuilded)_
http://somnius.awmn
και απο Internet

*Firefly Media Server (with onliny player "FirePlay"):*
http://somnius.awmn/music/
Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη..

*Website Mac.awmn:*
Ότι χρειάζεται ο mac-user! Νέα από όλο τον κόσμο για επισκέπτες που δεν έχουν Internet
http://mac.awmn και απο Internet
RSS Feed: Wireless / Internet

*Website OutSide.awmn:*
Ελληνική Ειδησιογραφία Ασύρματα - ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΕΤΕ !!! περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ viewtopic.php?f=90&t=40242
http://outside.awmn και απο Internet
RSS Feed: Wireless / Internet

*Website AbN.awmn (AthensByNight):*
_Welcome to Athens. Step inside and pay your respects to the Prince. He already knows you 're here and you are expected with anticipation. Come and dwell the dark side of the city of light and wisdom. But make haste. Or soon your fate will not be guaranteed for much more - accidents can happen. After all, permission is granted to anyone._
Μπορεί η σελίδα να είναι παλαιά, αλλά το παιχνίδι θα συνεχιστεί ακόμα και wirelessly. Για όλους του *P&P TT RPG* Lovers (*P*en & *P*aper *T*able*T*op *R*oll *P*laying *G*ames), βλέπε _Vampire: The Masquerade_ κλπ.
Σύντομα ανακοίνωση για ανοιχτές θέσεις, ώρες/μέρες, και το forum/chat είναι στον δρόμο, έρχεται!
http://abn.awmn
και απο Internet

*Ftp server (on public http):* 
http://somnius.awmn/ftp/ και http://somnius.awmn/my/
Σύντομα και anonymous ftp κανονικό για uploads!
και απο Internet: /my/ & /ftp/

*Quake 3 Arena Dedicated:* 
on q3a.somnius.awmn or 10.24.84.4 , default port

*Node Graph Statistics:*
Mikrotik: http://mt.somnius.awmn/graphs/
και απο Internet

*VoIP:*
Home: 79031 (όχι ώρες κοινής ησυχίας), iPhone: 79032, Η/Υ: 79033
και απο Internet χρησιμοποιώ του Β52 τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό για κλήσεις

*Linksys Nslu2 Services and Processes :*
*sshd*, *smbd* (_samba_), *ftpd* (_not anonymous_), *httpd*, *php5-cgi*, *mysql*, *squid*, *mt-daapd*

*Service: AWMN Online Operating System (os.awmn)*
URL: http://www.os.awmn
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες viewtopic.php?f=38&t=39474

*Service: AWMN Instant Messenger (all browser) im.awmn*
URL: http://www.im.awmn
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες viewtopic.php?f=134&t=39473

*Εξοπλησμός*

Motherboard Compaq (Intel 815 Chipset, Slot-1, 2xDimm, AGP Slot, 3xPCI, Sound Card + VGA onboard), Cpu intel 933mhz/512/133, Ram 128mb/133
P/S 250W, HD CF128mb+adapter cf to ide (με Mikrotik 2.9.27+quagga), Lan Gigabyte 10/100, 1xMiniPci Board & CM9, Feeder Nvak, Πιάτο unknown 80άρι, Aerial καλώδιο αντί για Lmr.Το συστημα ειναι τοποθετημενο μεσα σε στεγανο μεταλικο κουτι με 2 fans 8cm εξαερισμου και τοποθετημενες βασεις με δαγκανες ιστου.
Επισης υπαρχει μεσα στο κουτι μικροθερμοστατης ωστε τα fan να δουλευουν μονο οταν η θερμοκρασια ξεπερνα τους 35 βαθμους και
εχει τη δυνατοτητα επανεκινησης μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραίος ο γείτονας !!!
Με γειές και καλορίζικός.  ::

----------


## Somnius

Μάλλον εγώ πρέπει να πω με γειές για την μετακόμισή σου!  :: 

Welcome to Glyfada City

Έπρεπε να φτιάξω κάτι για τον κόμβο και μάντεψε πιανού το Template χρησιμοποίησα!  ::

----------


## geosid

Ωραιος δεν λες τιποτα !!!
Δυναμικοτatoς.... Γλυφαδα rullezzzzzz

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Έπρεπε να φτιάξω κάτι για τον κόμβο και μάντεψε πιανού το Template χρησιμοποίησα!


Ποιανού ; 
Που είναι ;

----------


## Somnius

Σου θυμήζει κάτι? http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5773

Έτσι το στήσιμο κλπ κλπ?  ::   :: 

Μου θύμωσες?


edited : Προστέθηκε το VoIP

----------


## Somnius

Dimitris^^^ κοίτα να μαζευτούμε τώρα οι κοντινοί το άλλο Σαββ/κο για καφεδάκι να μιλήσουμε πως θα γίνουν τα link και καλύτερες κατανομές να στρώσουμε το δίκτυο.. + να γνωριστούμε και καλύτερα αν είσαι μέσα ρίξε και μια ματιά στο Meeting Γλυφάδας (viewtopic.php?f=12&t=37942)

----------


## geosid

> Dimitris^^^ κοίτα να μαζευτούμε τώρα οι κοντινοί το άλλο Σαββ/κο για καφεδάκι να μιλήσουμε πως θα γίνουν τα link και καλύτερες κατανομές να στρώσουμε το δίκτυο.. + να γνωριστούμε και καλύτερα αν είσαι μέσα ρίξε και μια ματιά στο Meeting Γλυφάδας (https://www.awmn:443/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=37942)


ελατε στο σουβλακοmeeting να τα πειτε τρογωντας  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Θα δούμε, αν δεν μαζευτούν οι δικοί μου θα γίνει redirect στο σουβλακοmeeting  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Σου θυμήζει κάτι? http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5773
> 
> Έτσι το στήσιμο κλπ κλπ?  
> 
> Μου θύμωσες?
> 
> 
> edited : Προστέθηκε το VoIP


Μια χαρά είναι  :: 
Βασικά κοίταζα για το site σου ( http://somnius.awmn ), εκεί νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν, αλλά δεν έπαιζε.
Όσο για το kafe-meeting δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι Γλυφάδα.
Αν είναι θα γράψω εκεί.

----------


## Somnius

> ....Βασικά κοίταζα για το site σου ( http://somnius.awmn ), εκεί νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν, αλλά δεν έπαιζε.....


Όχι παίζει.. απλά είναι ένα δικό μου error page, δεν έχω σκευτεί σε τι να στο στήσω ακόμα, wordpress/smf/κάτι..

----------


## Somnius

bump,

Προστέθικαν τα 2 services που έφτιαξα σήμερα!

IM.awmn & OS.awmn

Δείτε 1ο post!  ::

----------


## senius

Μαστορι, θες ατζέντη Παπαράτσι.

Δεν φτάνουν μόνο αυτά, .. έτσι ξερά.
Θέλουν ζουμί.
 ::   ::  

Αντε welcome!

----------


## Somnius

Thanx mate!  ::  

Υ.Γ. μάστορη? χαααα έτσι με έλεγαν μικρό παππούς και γιαγιά, ρε τι μου θύμησες!!

----------


## Somnius

bump.. updated.

1ο post νέες photos νέος εξοπλησμός κλπ κλπ..

----------


## Somnius

bump... updated..

Αλλαγή στα bb links..

see 1st post

----------


## Somnius

bump.. updated..

Firefly Media Server (with onliny player "FirePlay"): *Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη..*

Γιατί απλά δεν την χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς!  :: 

see 1st post

----------


## Somnius

bump..

πέρασα εξ-ολοκλήρου νέο site στο mac.awmn δείτε το http://mac.awmn

----------


## Somnius

bump.. τελευταία post




> Greek-Mac (HellOSX) Πλήρης Ελληνοποίηση Leopard
> “Castlevania -Lords of Shadow-” Kojima Productions
> Wallpapers Pack 2
> Wallpapers Pack 1
> KCNcrew Pack 06-01-09
> Songbird 1, καλώς το και ας άργησε
> Cmd+Tab / Minimize / Hide [Mac 101]
> 11 μικρές πληροφορίες για τον Steve Jobs
> Ξεκαθαρίστε το Open With μενού σας
> ...


όπως και πλήρες ανανεωμένο "πάλι" theme που θα κρατίσω τελικά, τα customizations έχουν πέσει βροχή!  :: 

εγγραφτείτε, σχολιάστε

όλα αυτά στο Mac.awmn

----------


## Somnius

bump.. νέο post στο Mac.awmn

*Screencast #3 System Preferences Part 3*
_http://mac.awmn/2009/06/07/screencas...erences-part-3_

*Χαρείτε το!*

----------


## Somnius

bump.. νέα post στο Mac.awmn



Safari 4.0 for Leopard
iMovie 8.0.3 Update
iDVD 7.0.4 Update
Digital Camera RAW Compatibility Update 2.6
WWDC 2009: iPhone OS 3.0 to be released on June 17th
WWDC 2009: iPhone 3GS revealed! Available on June 19th
 Το πολυαναμενόμενο next-gen iPhone παρουσιάστηκε στην WWDC’09 με το όνομα iPhone 3GS[/*:m:5qrbf50t]iPhone 3GS Tv ad and Guided tour (Wireless Streaming)[/*:m:5qrbf50t]iPhone 3GS to use PowerVR SGX GPU core[/*:m:5qrbf50t]
Boost your (new) MacBook Pro: replace the hard disk drive, install additional memory - by yourself
Apple, Rainbow and Info-Quest, still in negotiations
Apple “The Wall”
Yoda Thinks Different (and others)

Επίσης έχουμε νέο και όμορφο theme πιο λειτουργικό από τα άλλα άνετο σε προσθήκες και παραμετροποιήσεις!

*Χαρείτε το!*

----------


## ysam

Sorry που ρωτάω εδώ αλλά τελικά έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη με το leopard. Υποστηρίζει Intel i7 η ακόμα?

----------


## Somnius

Γιατί να μην γράψεις εδώ αφού μπορώ να απαντήσω !  :: 

Έχουμε και λέμε..

Αν κοιτάξεις στο google (π.χ. snow leopard and intel i7) υπάρχουν rumors και άλλα όπως και συζητήσεις ακόμη και σε Apple Forums.. Το ότι είναι κοντά ο i7 στην δική μας πλατφόρμα είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και το γεγονός ότι το Snow Leopard ήταν, με βάση της φήμες, να κυκλοφορίσει τώρα Ιούνιο/Ιούλιο, αλλά το μεταφέρανε για Σεπτέμβρη. Η κοινότητα είναι πάνω από 70% σίγουρη πως θα έχει υποστήριξη i7 αλλά δεν νομίζω να τον πετάξουν στα μηχανάκια τους ακόμα γιατί τις προάλλες βγάλανε την νέα σειρά όσο αναβαθμησμένη μπορεί να ήταν..

Επίσης να υπολογίσουμε ότι το Leopard (όχι το Snow) υποστηρίζει ακόμα και Celerons μετάξύ άλλων (βλέπε h4ckint0sh) όπως και άλλες cpu που τις βλέπει σαν Unknown (!!!) σίγουρα θα παίξει και σε i7 στα μπαμ, αλλά δεν βλέπω να παίζει σε hardware τώρα κοντά..

Αυτά τα ολίγα!

----------


## ysam

Να πάρει όλο στην αναμονή με έχετε..  ::  

Thanx!

----------


## Somnius

Τι να κάνουμε ρε αδερφέ..!! Τα καλά αργούνε!  :: 

Το site (mac.awmn) πως σου φαίνεται?

----------


## ysam

Δεν είμαι σπίτι οπότε θα σου πω το απόγευμα..  ::

----------


## racer

> Γιατί να μην γράψεις εδώ αφού μπορώ να απαντήσω ! 
> 
> Έχουμε και λέμε..
> 
> Αν κοιτάξεις στο google (π.χ. snow leopard and intel i7) υπάρχουν rumors και άλλα όπως και συζητήσεις ακόμη και σε Apple Forums.. Το ότι είναι κοντά ο i7 στην δική μας πλατφόρμα είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και το γεγονός ότι το Snow Leopard ήταν, με βάση της φήμες, να κυκλοφορίσει τώρα Ιούνιο/Ιούλιο, αλλά το μεταφέρανε για Σεπτέμβρη. Η κοινότητα είναι πάνω από 70% σίγουρη πως θα έχει υποστήριξη i7 αλλά δεν νομίζω να τον πετάξουν στα μηχανάκια τους ακόμα γιατί τις προάλλες βγάλανε την νέα σειρά όσο αναβαθμησμένη μπορεί να ήταν..
> 
> Επίσης να υπολογίσουμε ότι το Leopard (όχι το Snow) υποστηρίζει ακόμα και Celerons μετάξύ άλλων (βλέπε h4ckint0sh) όπως και άλλες cpu που τις βλέπει σαν Unknown (!!!) σίγουρα θα παίξει και σε i7 στα μπαμ, αλλά δεν βλέπω να παίζει σε hardware τώρα κοντά..
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα!


Δεν είναι το ίδιο ένας Celeron με έναν multi-core όμως. μπορεί να τον "βλέπει" αλλα να μην παίζει optimally.

----------


## Somnius

> [Δεν είναι το ίδιο ένας Celeron με έναν multi-core όμως. μπορεί να τον "βλέπει" αλλα να μην παίζει optimally.


Ωπ φίλε έχεις δίκιο το είχα στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν το έγραψα σωστά γιατί έκανα reply από net και έπεσε και τα έγραψα πάλι στο reply awmnίτικα..

----------


## Somnius

Να με συγχωρείτε πριν λίγο είχα περίπου 30 λεπτά διακοπή ρεύματος απρογραμμάτιστη από την φίλη μας την ΔΕΗ και κόπικα "στα δυο" που λέει και το λαϊκό άσμα..

----------


## racer

> Να με συγχωρείτε πριν λίγο είχα περίπου 30 λεπτά διακοπή ρεύματος απρογραμμάτιστη από την φίλη μας την ΔΕΗ και κόπικα "στα δυο" που λέει και το λαϊκό άσμα..


Απαράδεκτος και ασυγχώρητος.

----------


## Somnius

> Απαράδεκτος και ασυγχώρητος.


Sorryzzzz!!!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Καιγεται όλη η Άνω Γλυφάδα και είναι πολύ κοντά μας..


http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=46718

----------


## JB172

Έχει έκτακτο δελτίο στον Σκάϊ τώρα.

----------


## Somnius

Thanx mate.. κάνω streamsave

----------


## Somnius

Φωτό..

----------


## Somnius

Φωτό 2

----------


## Somnius

Φωτό 3

----------


## Somnius

*Υψηλή επικινδυνότητα είχαν προβλέψει για σήμερα*



*ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ

Στο κίτρινο ήταν η επικινδυνότητα για πυρκαγιές σήμερα σύμφωνα με τη Γενική Γραμματεία πολιτικής προστασίας. Το κίτρινο σημαίνει «υψηλή».*

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/06/bl ... _7095.html

Μόνο που το είπανε στις ειδήσεις ότι είναι ερκετά επικύνδυνα, να τι έγινε.. ΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ.. ΟΙ ΑΛΗΤΕΣ..

----------


## JB172

Πόσο είπαμε πάνε τα οικοπεδάκια εκεί;  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

τώρα, περισσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσότερο

----------


## Somnius

Επίτιδες γιατί δεν αφήνουν να ανέβουν να ανεβάσουν σπίτια..

και τώρα που μπαίνουν στο σχέδιο, τι πιο εύκολο, οι κουφάλες..

----------


## Somnius

Μπήκανε και βίντεο από αναγνώστες στο zougla.gr

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=46718

----------


## Somnius

Στα δέντρα πάνω στην Άνω Γλυφάδα βρήσκανε μπετόνια με πετρέλαιο και βενζίνη, όπως και τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους..

Oι αλήτες επίτηδες γίνονται επειδή σε λίγο καιρό νομίζουν ότι θα πάρουν τα οικόπεδα και ότι θα μπουν στο σχέδιο..

_Η πληροφορία αυτή από φίλο AWMNίτη που είναι ακόμα πάνω στο βουνό και πολεμάει ότι έχει μείνει γιατί πλέον η φωτιά μετακινήθικε.._

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλό κουράγιο παιδιά !!!  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Καλό κουράγιο παιδιά !!!


Ευχαριστούμε ρε αδερφέ..

Να και το τροκτικό που αναφέρει τις πληροφορίες που έχω από τον φίλο awmnίτη..

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_956.html

Έπρεπε να τους το πω εγώ... τα κανάλια δεν έχουν πει κουβέντα.. μόνο τα φωνάζανε και τα κόβουνε λόγο τις μικρής διαφοράς στα πλάνα..

Κρύβονται φόβούνται να αναφέρουν ότι είναι όλα για συμφέροντα

----------


## Somnius

Ανεβαίνω ταράτσα να πάρω καμία φωτό..

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ όσοι είστε κοντά κλείστε τους κόμβους σας, θα το βρείτε χάλια..

----------


## indian

μάγκες και εγώ ανέβηκα να βοηθήσω σήμερα να σβήσει η φωτιά.... πανικός γινόταν.... ο αέρας δεν βοήθαγε καθόλου.... Όλα για το χρήμα ρε γαμώτο... Και να φανταστείτε είχαμε πάει και είχαμε αναδάσωση σε μια περιοχή εκεί δίπλα πέρυσι....  ::   ::   ::  

Με την ευκαιρία... πέρυσι στην περιοχή που έπιασε η φωτιά φέτος... κάποια μονάδα πυροσβεστικής...η κάποια δημοτική υπηρεσία περιβάλλοντος είχε ένα τροχόσπιτο που φύλαγαν σε βάρδιες το βουνό... Είχα δει και ένα πιατάκι που κοίταγε προς τα κάτω... και ένα feeder στους 2,4....

Ξέρουμε τίποτα...  ::   ::

----------


## indian

έχω και εγώ κάποιες λιγοστές φωτογραφίες και video... που τράβαγε η δόλια η αδερφή μου πριν μπει στην μάχη με τις φλόγες... εάν βρω χρόνο θα τις ανεβάσω και εγώ......

----------


## Somnius

Άααα ρε Ninja.. ακόμα και με τις φλόγες πάλεψες!!!

Ευτυχώς που τα είδες με τα μάτια σου ότι βάλανε μπετόνια και καταλόγους γιατί σήμερα άκουσες ειδήσεις? Λένε οι ιατροδικαστές ότι ενδέχεται να είναι εμπρισμός, δλδ μπορεί και όχι.. ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ, θα μας στείλουν αδιάβαστους... 

Εδώ παραλίγο να καούνε τα σπίτια μας και αυτοί τον χαβά τους! ΕΛΛΕΟΣ! arg#  ::

----------


## Somnius

bump.. update on Mac.awmn

Πως να κάνετε Unlock & Jailbreak
το iPhone 2G σας στο Λειτουργικό 3.0
με χρήση του PwnageTool για Mac υπολογιστές

και σύντομα για το Shakespeer DC++ για MacOSX

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Όλο το #7903 Somnius θα είναι down σήμερα όχι για τον κόμβο αλλά για αλλαγή του router σε έναν που δεν έχει κουμπί και χρειάζεται να το ανοίγεις κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα χωρίς να μας ειδοποιήσει η αγαπημένη μας μονοπολιακή ΔΕΗ!  :: 

Ώρα έναρξης downtime : *10:45am June 26, 2009*
Αναμενόμενο downtime μέχρι να ρυθμιστεί το νέο Linksys : *30 λεπτά*

Thanx mates  ::

----------


## Somnius

Το δίκτυο είναι και πάλι up από τις 11:10..

Έγιναν και οι τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις για το internet και τα ports..

Το μόνο που μένει αυτή την φορά να κάνω σωστά το dhcp relay από το mikrotik... care anyone to help a bit?

----------


## Somnius

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για περίπου 30 λεπτά για συντήριση και τοποθέτιση 2ου διακόπτη για να μην υπάρχει επαφή με τις πρίζες..

Θα το ρίξω στις 9:50 σήμερα, και εύχομαι να κάνω περίπου 30 λεπτά.. μπορεί και λιγότερο..

----------


## Somnius

Τελικά είναι χρήσιμα τα διακοπτάκια  ::

----------


## Somnius

Update σε Snow Leopard του iMac, τα game services και ο ftp για τα διάφορα που ανεβάζω θα είναι up και μετά από διακοπή γιατί πλέον το νέο λειτουργικό υποστηρίζει power on after failure!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Πώληση του iMac, 

brickαρε το nslu2 που κρατούσε services (arg#)

θέμα με τον ιστό..

νέο site http://theendof.awmn/

σύντομα ανα*σκού*μπωση!

----------


## Somnius

bump τρελή προσθήκη στο Mac.awmn

περισσότερα εδώ

viewtopic.php?f=85&t=39637&p=570426#p570426

----------


## Somnius

Νέα υπηρεσία OutSide.awmn

δείτε περισσότερα εδώ

viewtopic.php?f=90&t=40242

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά είμαι σε αναζήτηση 2ου link γιατί δεν βγαίνω καθαρά και δυστυχώς ο φίλος μου geeksada θα είναι out-of-town (army).

Θα κοιτάξετε μπας και με βγάλετε λίγο προς τα έξω με 2ο ??

Thanx!

----------


## Somnius

Νέα υπηρεσία gaming έρχεται..

περισσότερα http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...345#post533345

----------


## Somnius

yo yo yo!!! i'm back online!  :: 

παιζει τώρα κάπως με το #6445 και έχει ο Θεός!

----------


## Somnius

Και συνεχίζω παιδιά.. AION PRIVATE SERVER (RATES x1000)

περισσότερα εδώ http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36355

----------


## Somnius

Ολα καλά όλα ωραία...

σήμερα βαράει ανάποδες το WAG200 και έχω φουλ προβλήματα.. μια παίζει μια δεν παίζει..

Τι γνωρίζουμε από αυτά και τους αγωγούς τους, δλδ με 4 χρόνια χρήσεις βγαίνουν εκτός παιχνιδιού?

----------


## Somnius

Καλησπέρα παρέα ασύρματη και νοτιο-προαστίτικη..

Ο κόμβος ως έχει βγαίνει στο κλαρί με τα πάντα, καλώδια 40+ μέτρα lan + ρεύμα, κουτί στεγανό με ότι τρύπες έτοιμες, board όλα όλα όλα..

Δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω τιμή γιατί δεν το επιτρέπουν οι κανόνες, μιας και αυτό εδώ το μήνυμα "δεν" είναι αγγελία, παρά αναγγελία!

pm me for more.. 

Υ.Γ. παιδιά προσπάθησα, όσο πήγε.. no regrets, it was good while it lasted..! :S

----------


## senius

> Ο κόμβος ως έχει βγαίνει στο κλαρί με τα πάντα,...Υ.Γ. παιδιά προσπάθησα, όσο πήγε.. no regrets, it was good while it lasted..! :S


Θα μπορούσες συναγουμουνίτη, να μας πείς τι συνέβει και τα βροντάς ολα οσο κια πήγε? Λυπάμαι με αυτό που διαβάζω.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχεις με τα λινκ σου πάντως ξέρεις οτι λινκ υπάρχει για σένα οτι ώρα θες βάλε φωνή και εγω και ο dgi θα έρθουμε τρέχοντας είναι κρίμα να σε χάσουμε
α
και με γεια το macbook

----------


## Somnius

> Θα μπορούσες συναγουμουνίτη, να μας πείς τι συνέβει και τα βροντάς ολα οσο κια πήγε? Λυπάμαι με αυτό που διαβάζω.


Καλημέρα αδερφέ επί το έργο senius. Κοίτα λίγο το άφησα λίγο με άφησε, λίγο δεν ήθελα να πολύ-πρήξω γείτονες κλπ (που την άκουσα και από πάνω που δεν, χα, τέσπα). Άλλαξα γνώμη οπότε τώρα δίνω σε φιλαράκι #18631 και ετοιμάζομαι με dgi να σηκώσω ιστό και rb 435g. Επανασύνδεση με geeksada, αφαίρεση του george και ψάξιμο για "νέο" 2ο link.. θα βάλω και καμία omni, δεν ξέρω ακόμα.. Τέσπα, i'm back.. και στον σύλλογο επίσης..




> δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχεις με τα λινκ σου πάντως ξέρεις οτι λινκ υπάρχει για σένα οτι ώρα θες βάλε φωνή και εγω και ο dgi θα έρθουμε τρέχοντας είναι κρίμα να σε χάσουμε
> α
> και με γεια το macbook


(δες και μια τα από πάνω για some infoz + τα παρακάτω..)
Ευχαριστώ για τα μεγειά αδερφέ! Τα σπάει το μικρό απλά, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς!!
Εδώ λέω και περισσότερα για αυτό..
Τώρα ο φίλος dgi που κουκουρούκου με ανεβάζει και με κατεβάζει, είχε δίκιο σε μερικά θέματα, είχα κι εγώ μερικά δικά μου και κάτι οικογενειακά και πήρα το θάρρος να το πάω άλλη μια..
Αν μαζευτούμε για αρχή για έναν καφέ, να ήταν αρκετό, μετά βγάζουμε και το link!!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Εδώ παιδεύομαι για Ιστό..

δείτε το θέμα *"Περί ιστού ο λόγος.."*

----------


## Somnius

παιδιά έχω καιρό να μπω και να γράψω, well είμαι ασύνδετος καιρό τώρα και δεν θα το αναπτύξω.. απο επιλογή μου και αρκεί.. 

τέσπα, είχα ανοίξει 5-6 σελίδες υπηρεσίες μεταξύ αυτών το IM.awmn & Outside.awmn αλλα ειναι down γιατι το hosting.awmn έχει κλείσει εδώ και καιρό. ψάχνω λοιπόν, κάποιον με web server PHP (apache/lighttpd don't care), MySql κλπ να τα ξανα ανοίξω, δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάπου backup τους, αλλά όρεξη υπάρχει για να έχουν οι awmnάδες!!  :: 

άντε πείτε.. περιμένω..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## xtnd

Πες μου τι θα χρειαστείς.

----------


## Somnius

παιδιά έπαιξε μετακόμιση αγίας λαύρας και λασιθίου, σύντομα περισσότερα..

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## tsatasos

Άνε με το καλό!

----------


## Somnius

παιδιά ξανα έπαιξε μετακόμιση ταινάρου και γεννηματά, δεν έχω οπτική πουθενά και είμαι σε πολυκατοικία με γέρους, με βλέπω να ξαναμετακομίζω.. ω ναι, for the 3rd time.. fuck damn it.. :S

----------


## ydin

Αν σε παίρνει, έλα πρός Πυρνάρι και άσε την Τερψιθέα. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

